# Help, please. - Bleeding, possibly in labour?



## Cheyrul (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday, our neighbor who has several rabbits found a female bun at her fence gate. Because none of her buns are spayed/neutered and mine are, she gave the rabbit to my 17yr daughter. I was not home but would done exactly what my kid did, put her in an exercise pen with food and water.
When I got home, I checked her over. She seems pretty healthy, has a few healed scratches on her nose but looked like she may be pregnant. Now she appears to be bleeding. How do do you tell if she is in active labor?


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 27, 2015)

What type of blood (clotted chunks or ow I cut my finger) and where is it coming from? and how much?


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 27, 2015)

It is vaginal(?) Not, clotted but spotty. She is breathing hard but it's hard to tell. 
I did put her in a cage, in the house, in my room.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 27, 2015)

Spotting could be a sign that she is about to give birth or that she already has. 

Watch for fur pulling if she hasn't and if she doesn't then just monitor the spotting. I believe it ceases within a couple of days after kindling


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 27, 2015)

We found the babies! Six survived. So far. I'm so impressed how trusting and gentle she is with us, allowing us to handle her and the kits.


----------



## ladysown (Apr 28, 2015)

good job.  YEAH for rescuing a momma with babies.


----------

